# Turnips selling for 591 bells for 30 more minutes!



## Megmer09 (Apr 23, 2020)

Message me for a Dodo if you’d like to stop by 

Please stay on the paths, my shop is located to the right of town hall.

Tips are greatly appreciated but not required!


----------



## Ptit Kiwi (Apr 23, 2020)

Could i come?


----------



## Axbin (Apr 23, 2020)

i have a few i'd like to sell if i can. i can tip


----------



## RSaurus19 (Apr 23, 2020)

May I come? I can tip !


----------



## Megmer09 (Apr 23, 2020)

For those who were here, there was a communication issue, should be fixed now, please come again!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Gate is currently open for friends, will put out a new dodo in just a bit!


----------



## mistersuperstar (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I come? I can tip with some NMTs


----------



## PastelLeviathan (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come too if you're still offering!


----------



## somniumfelix (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come if possible?


----------



## Mierka (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come as well!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 23, 2020)

I just messaged you.


----------



## Pendar (Apr 23, 2020)

Would like to come sell if possible please.


----------



## Megmer09 (Apr 23, 2020)

Sorry for the delays! I’m messaging back trying to get as many people through as possible  Still over 2 hours left


----------



## Pendar (Apr 23, 2020)

Would like to come to sell turnips if still available please


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 23, 2020)

i would love to come over if possible, thank you for this <3


----------



## healingwind (Apr 23, 2020)

May I stop by specifically after 11:30am est?

EDIT: leaving my gates open as they are selling for 96 and if u want to come here first ur free to!


----------



## kingmog (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to come over


----------



## Megmer09 (Apr 23, 2020)

healingwind said:


> May I stop by specifically after 11:30am est?
> 
> EDIT: leaving my gates open as they are selling for 96 and if u want to come here first ur free to!


Whenever you’re ready let me know!


----------



## emelys (Apr 23, 2020)

Megmer09 said:


> Message me for a Dodo if you’d like to stop by
> 
> Please stay on the paths, my shop is located to the right of town hall.
> 
> Tips are greatly appreciated but not required!




is it still open?


----------



## grah (Apr 23, 2020)

May I pop over?


----------



## Jthulu (Apr 23, 2020)

Would really like to visit if you're still open!


----------



## Megmer09 (Apr 23, 2020)

We are closed y’all! Thanks for stopping by!!


----------

